# DIY / Assisted / Part Livery Northampton



## SS.89 (20 May 2016)

Hi all! Been a while ...

Due to a change in circumstance I may have to move my gelding off my current yard in Northampton to somewhere a bit cheaper as I'm currently paying nearly £400 alone for just part livery. 

I'm looking through the Internet day and night and can't seem to find anything  

Stable would be ideal and school is a must but the grazing is most important. 

Does anyone know of anywhere in or around Northampton? Doesn't have to be a swanky yard and would be more than happy to help with yard duties.

Preferably eastern areas however not too fussed as long as the drive isn't too far! 

Thanks all.


----------



## Leo Walker (20 May 2016)

This is my current area of expertise! PM me if its easier, but where do you know about and where have you looked?

Mines currently at a yard in Harpole that I found through my physio. I think a lot of them dont advertise and definitely dont have a web presence! And sadly the really good ones have waiting lists. But I can definitely tell you where not to go!


----------



## Leo Walker (20 May 2016)

And if you do let me know tonight I'm seeing my physio tomorrow and she knows all sorts of places that no one else seems to know about


----------



## SS.89 (20 May 2016)

Hi FrankieCob 

It won't let me message you! Could you pm me and I'll reply to it


----------



## Leo Walker (20 May 2016)

Done


----------



## vikkibeth (22 May 2016)

Sorry to piggy back this thread but a friend is looking as well and would love to know the ones to avoid and any good ones.


----------



## sunshine100* (22 May 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			And if you do let me know tonight I'm seeing my physio tomorrow and she knows all sorts of places that no one else seems to know about 

Click to expand...


any thoughts on muscott mill or tunnel hill farm for livery?


----------



## SS.89 (23 May 2016)

I've never heard of musscott mill? 

Do you have any details  thanks


----------



## sunshine100* (23 May 2016)

SS.89 said:



			I've never heard of musscott mill? 

Do you have any details  thanks
		
Click to expand...

tunnel hill farm is in blisworth and muscott mill is near norton down the lane nxt to the heart of the shires shopping village


----------



## Leo Walker (23 May 2016)

I've got 2 friends at New Tunnel Hill and they love it. Its not the smartest yard and can get a bit muddy in winter, but most people seem happy there and I seriously considered it, but they turn out in huge fields and my fat cob would have disappeared never to be seen again!


----------



## EJJ999 (25 May 2016)

FrankieCob are you only expert in Northampton yards?  Or can I pick your brains for yards closer to Wellingborough?


----------



## Leo Walker (25 May 2016)

I only really know Northampton as I'm pretty central, I do have friends Wellingborough way I can ask though if you want?


----------



## EJJ999 (25 May 2016)

If its not too much trouble.  Would like individual grazing and must have a floodlit school.  I don't want to end up on a bitche yard.  Thank you.


----------



## jessiee (2 June 2016)

Are you looking for DIY?? Salcey Ridings has a DIY space I think x


----------



## Tashy (23 July 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			This is my current area of expertise! PM me if its easier, but where do you know about and where have you looked?

Mines currently at a yard in Harpole that I found through my physio. I think a lot of them dont advertise and definitely dont have a web presence! And sadly the really good ones have waiting lists. But I can definitely tell you where not to go!
		
Click to expand...


Sorry to tag on to this thread but....
Please my you help me, I am currently looking for any where in NN7, NN6. If you could PM me with any details I would be so great full, I heard there is Forest lodge but no clue where it is or number, Manor farm in stoke Goldington again no number or post code, I don't know any in Harpole. I need telephone numbers and addresses if you can. I would be so very grateful for any information, I am looking for D.I.Y or assisted.


----------



## Fishfingers (24 July 2016)

Can't pm you for sone reason is wellingbough to far from you ?


----------



## Tashy (24 July 2016)

Fishfingers said:



			Can't pm you for sone reason is wellingbough to far from you ?
		
Click to expand...

Depends really, some of them are a bit far as I am in the nn4 region so don't wish to travel more then 8 to 10 miles at a push please let me know all the same as there just isn't ANYTHING available. I will try to Pm you!


----------



## Fishfingers (27 July 2016)

Did you find some where ?


----------



## Tashy (27 July 2016)

Not yet, thanks for your help though. I am desperately trying to look at yards closer to me first as I won't always have transport so will be cycling over at times, need to try and save my little legs! Lol


----------



## Leo Walker (27 July 2016)

Did I ever PM you Tashy? Cant remember if I did or not! I was at Forest Lodge for a little bit so have the number somewhere if you want it


----------



## Mongoose11 (27 July 2016)

What about John Hope at Grendon, it is run by my YO. Ours doesn't have any space but I think that Grendon does and I believe it's NN7. I could ask for you? Services available, decent school with lights and good hacking straight off the yard.


----------



## Tashy (27 July 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			Did I ever PM you Tashy? Cant remember if I did or not! I was at Forest Lodge for a little bit so have the number somewhere if you want it
		
Click to expand...

I don't seem to have a pm from you hun, if you could pass on details that would be awesome thanks!! X


----------



## Tashy (27 July 2016)

Mongoose11 said:



			What about John Hope at Grendon, it is run by my YO. Ours doesn't have any space but I think that Grendon does and I believe it's NN7. I could ask for you? Services available, decent school with lights and good hacking straight off the yard.
		
Click to expand...

That would be so great, thanks!


----------



## Mongoose11 (28 July 2016)

Tashy said:



			That would be so great, thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Really sorry, I checked with YO and she has a waiting list down there &#128542;


----------



## Tashy (28 July 2016)

Mongoose11 said:



			Really sorry, I checked with YO and she has a waiting list down there &#55357;&#56862;
		
Click to expand...

It was really sweet of you to enquire on my behalf!! xxx


----------



## poodle lover (1 August 2016)

Hi FrankieCob, I have just posted for a yard 7 - 10 boxes in Northamptonshire. Would you happen to know of anything please?

Fingers crossed


----------



## Leo Walker (1 August 2016)

no sorry. I've got a friend who has been looking for at least a year now and has found nothing. I dont think yards come up very often, and neither do spaces on good yards!


----------



## Tashy (1 August 2016)

Frankiecob prerelease can you pleeeease me the number for forest lodge??? XxX


----------



## poodle lover (1 August 2016)

Thanks for your reply. I have found a few yards but only a few spaces. I am keeping 7 on 2 bare acres and its costing a fortune in haylege. No grass left for winter! If anything comes up please give me a shout. Cheers


----------



## poodle lover (1 August 2016)

Thanks for your reply. I have found a few yards but only a few spaces. I am keeping 7 on 2 bare acres and its costing a fortune in haylege. No grass left for winter! If anything comes up please give me a shout. Cheers


----------



## Filly (23 May 2017)

If anyone knows of any livery yards in Northampton, could you let me know please


----------

